# Cats free to good homes



## Natasya (Apr 8, 2016)

I have 4 under 1s cats free to good homes they are loving,friendly,soft and all they want is someone to love them be patient with them I have 3 males and 1 female please open your hearts to these I can't look after them anymore with me working so much contact me on 07480425652 many thanks in advance


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please don't advertise animals free to a home, even the nicest of people can be evil.
Always state a price but it doesn't mean you have to take the payment.
I hope these are all neutered.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Natasya, I absolutely agree with catcoonz - do not advertise your cats as 'free'. You have no idea what kind of unwelcome attention from the wrong sort of people this could attract - e.g. people who might use them as bait when training fighting dogs (it happens I'm afraid).

Also, whoever who applies to adopt any of your cats should have a thorough home check done by yourself, or if you are not able to do so there are organisations who will carry out home checks on your behalf, but you would have to pay for them.

Better still have you tried all the Shelters in your area to see if they can take them in. If you are unable to look after the cats due to e.g. your health, or losing your home (neither of which may apply to you) then a Shelter might be more sympathetic to you (places in Shelters being scarce).

If you can say which area of the UK you are in we might be able to suggest Shelters to contact.

Are the cats all neutered ? If not you should have this done before you rehome them, to prevent anyone adopting them for Backyard Breeding.
If money is an issue please contact Cats Protection and explain your circumstances and ask for vouchers to help pay the vet bills for neutering.

If you give the cats to a Shelter they will make sure they are neutered before being rehomed. They will also carry out home checks of potential adopters.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

May I also suggest you edit the post and remove your phone number? It isn't good to put private details on the open internet.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Whereabouts do you live? And can you give slightly more info about the cats? ''Free to good home'' is really not the best way to rehome them. Someone I know did this with two beautiful ginger kittens then saw them advertised for sale at £90 each. And some people will take _absolutely anything_ if it is free with the intention of selling it. OK if it's a table or settee, but you don't want that to happen to your cats.


----------

